# The Last Kingdom: Season 2 (spoilers)



## Brian G Turner (Mar 12, 2017)

Season 2 of The Last Kingdom starts this Thursday at 9pm:
BBC Two - The Last Kingdom

The Radio Times featured it on the cover with headline _Dane of Thrones_.


----------



## Heather Myst (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Brian. I really enjoyed season one.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 13, 2017)

Huzzah!


----------



## Steve S (Mar 13, 2017)

Got this on series record - hope it's as good as the excellent first series!


----------



## Connavar (Mar 13, 2017)

Me and brothers we have been looking forward to season 2, season 1 started slowly but finished strong.   

Cant wait for thursday,see it on Netflix quality, easy to watch.   Its no Vikings in that doesnt have that high quality visuals, the epic mythology/world of Hirst but its an interesting period,characters from anglo saxon POV, not the vikings POV.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like a bigger budget too.


----------



## Steve S (Mar 25, 2017)

What do you all think of series 2 so far? I don't think it has quite matched the heights of the first series yet but some intriguing plot lines are developing.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 26, 2017)

I missed the start of the second episode.

I've completely forgotten how Uhtred met Blondenun or why they get along, but I approve of her. Things seem set up pretty nicely.


----------



## svalbard (Apr 1, 2017)

A fantastic third episode. Moving in parts especially the scene between Uthred and Hild(well played by Eva Birthisle).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 19, 2017)

Ah, pants - missed the first episode, and it's no longer on iPlayer. Just wasn't in the mood for it. Not sure whether to just wait it out and rent it on DVD when it becomes available.


----------



## Piper (Jun 12, 2017)

Is Netflix the only way to see Season 2 in the states?  Loved Season 1 and have been hoping for a Season 2


----------



## Judderman (Sep 8, 2017)

I just watched both seasons. This is a great show!
It does seem like Utrydd is for some reason the only person of influence who has both sense and some knowledge of tactics, but usually the stories remain just about plausible. Good fun.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 8, 2017)

I like the portrayal of Alfred. He's quite tricky, neither a full-blown bookworm nor a warrior-king nor a holy chap, but a mix of all of those.


----------



## Judderman (Sep 8, 2017)

Despite the fact that Utrydd is the most important man in the country in what he has achieved Alfred still doesn't reward him much. If Utrydd just got baptised and said he is a Christian (which he wont) he would be highly decorated by now.


----------



## svalbard (Sep 8, 2017)

Alfred is well played and in keeping with his times as are most of the characters. That is one of the most enjoyable parts of the show. There are few nods to modern sensibilities but the characters are still relatable.


----------

